

Public Opinion Shifts on Security-Liberty Balance - jdp23
http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/07/10/public-opinion-shifts-on-security-liberty-balance/

======
jessaustin
Good news, of course, but I have a comment on the graphic illustrating the Fox
News poll. This thing could not possibly have been constructed in a more
confusing fashion. Horizontal bars are already difficult to understand, but
then they reverse the direction of meaning from the columns of numbers to the
bars, so that if the right column gets bigger then the bar grows toward the
left! Also, they're using blue and red, which (along with the horizontal
"left" and "right") seem to indicate party affiliation, which is not the
statistic measured by the poll question. Try again Mr. Poll Expert.

------
kunai
It's still pathetic. The balance is still nearly 50/50; something promising
would be along the lines of 70/30 or even 65/35.

